# Badlands Packs/Warranty



## limbhanger (Nov 17, 2009)

Just called the Badlands company and advised that I recently dropped my Monster Fanny Pack from 20 feet and broke a zipper and a delrod. Lady asked for my address and informed that these items were to be shipped today. This is customer service.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've heard nothing but great things about the customer service.  I've got a Super Day pack myself.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 18, 2009)

Next time I need a new pack, I will definitely spend the extra cash to get a Badlands.  I've heard nothing but good things about them and the company.


----------



## deadend (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 2200 and think it is one of the best packs I've ever had.  It will take some doing to tear it up but I know they'll fix it if I ever do.


----------



## green46 (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there any type of proof of purchase recquired or can you just send the pack in for repairs?  I have not had any problems but I was wondering in case I do.  Bought mine new on e-bay last year and I don't have a receipt or anything.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 12, 2009)

Last year I was involved in an unfortunate accident and the on-site paramedics had to cut my Badlands pack to move it out of the way. I called Badlands, explained what happened and they said "no problem, it does not matter how the damage occurred...just send it in".

At the same time I asked if an extra strap could be added while the pack was at the shop. When the pack was returned it had the extra strap modification that I requested.

All at no charge. And they never asked for any proof of purchase or even when I bought the pack.

That's a no Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, bullet proof warranty if you ask me. In my experience only Leupold and T/C have warranties that can be compared to Badlands.


----------



## Goat (Jan 19, 2010)

The best.  i use my superday and nano all the time.


----------



## Wacenturion (Jan 29, 2010)

You can buy a Badlands pack at a garage sale and it's still covered under warranty....you can be the 5th owner...still covered....doesn't matter.  Great packs, great company.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 29, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> You can buy a Badlands pack at a garage sale and it's still covered under warranty....



what neighborhoods do you go yardsale'n?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 29, 2010)

i bought a monster that i use for my camera gear . tripod strapped to the bottom !!! it is a wicked setup and works wayyyyy better than any "camera" bag i have tried !!!


----------



## Camokid (Feb 5, 2010)

*Can't beat this.........*

Straight from the Badlands website.......

The Legendary Badlands Unconditional Warranty

"We don't care what happened, or whose fault it was, we will fix it for free forever. We could care less if you bought it at a garage sale or a gear swap, as long as it says Badlands on the pack it's covered. All we ask is that you use and abuse your pack as much as possible so we can learn how to make better products."


----------

